# Calais to the Loire for a week or so, recommendations please



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

We've had a last minute change of plans from going to Germany to staying closer to home and going down to the Loire.

We're going to be leaving towards the end of September.

My wife is not in the best of health at the moment (though she is slowly on the mend) aso we are looking for a stress free and uber-relaxing week to 10 days from Calais to the Loire. 

We hoping to visit a few smaller gardens and chateau's, nothing with too much walking and no hills! Can't do bikes at the moment either.

One thing we wanted to do was visit Giverny, other than that we have no plans. This is our first trip away in the MH and we're going to take our dog.

So any recommendations on places to stay or visit would be very gratefully received.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We have just been to Loire and out of the few towns we visited we really enjoyed Amboise. The municipal campsite is excellent value and is on an island in the middle of the Loire river.

Amboise

There is a chateau in the town centre too.

Ben


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

You might like this one. Not too big for walking around and there is a site with an aire outside just down the road.

http://loire-chateaux.co.uk/19-Chat...al-Information-Chateau-Of-Azay-Le-Rideau.html

Another place you might like to visit is the aire at Le Crotoy on the Somme estuary.

You could also take in the town of Honfleur on the Seine estuary.

Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The area around Samuer and Villandry is quite nice. The Chateaux at Villandry has some fantastic gardens if you like that kind of thing. I think you can overnight at Villandry. We found a couple of fantastic wild camping spots along the river about 8 miles west of Villandry.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Loire*

Hi

I have never really sure where such regions are etc, but based on the name, we enjoyed Sully sur Loire. A lovely chateau and we managed to get in free with a loads of Bulgarian coach pasengers - not sure how!

We have been to Sully three times - twice on the aire and once at Camping Hortus - the aire is far better!

Thee is a photo of the chateau on our blog page here

It is about 300 miles or so from Calais, something like that.

Russell


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Calais to the Loire for a week or so, recommendations pl*



spannerhead said:


> We've had a last minute change of plans from going to Germany to staying closer to home and going down to the Loire.
> 
> We're going to be leaving towards the end of September.
> 
> ...


Hi
We were in the Loire valley in July and I think you'll find the aires at Villandry, Amboise and Blois suited to you with châteaux within easy reach. We also stayed at the campsite ( Le sabot) in Azay Le Rideau which was the best of them all within easy walking distance of the Châteaux and village. Enjoy your trip

Barry


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Manet's garden at Giverny is well worth the trip, and you can stop overnight for free.

My tip would be not to go too early in the day, give the flowers especially the water lilies time to open.

Frank


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

As well as the aires, Saumur appeared to have a number of campervans free camping across the road from the military horse school.


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

We have just got back from France and the Loire and can also recommend Amboise.

There is a Motorhome parking area outside the gates of the chateau at Chenonceau, which has lovely gardens. There is a campsite less then 2k away called Moulin Fort as well as a municipal site on the opposite side of the river (Cher). Chateaux at Saumur and Bleze also worth visiting, the latter also has troglodyte village below the castle.

Agree with Honfleur as a stopover, either on the aire or at Camping du Phare in the town.

The whole of the Loire/Cher valley is a UNESCO world heritage site and largely flat. You'll have a great time wherever you end up. Have fun

Guy


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

we absolutely adored the beautiful town of Saint Cirq Lapopie which was recommended to us by a couple we met in Courbiac the previous night.

Aire right on the river there among the trees with a small man made beach [/img]


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'd second Azay le Rideau and the municipal campsite:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=651

and the gardens and aire at Villandry:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=649

St Cirq Lapopie is gorgeous - the aire is outside a very good campsite- but it is, I guess, further south than you want as well as a long walk from the camping and, once there, there is not a flat place in the village !

I'd also recommend, for a really relaxing holiday and not too far away, the Baie de la Somme and the towns of St Valery sur Somme, Le Crotoy and so on. Be sure to go no the steam train between the two.

G


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the great recommendations, we shall take a look


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Blog & photos here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-145287.html#145287

http://goo.gl/IhVaxA

Dave


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

And am I right in assuming there will be enough sites open still first week of October? I realise some of them will probably shut end of September.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

spannerhead said:


> And am I right in assuming there will be enough sites open still first week of October? I realise some of them will probably shut end of September.


You might not have a choice and sites might well have restricted opening hours ( ie long lunches with no-one there to either open the barrier or register you) but, with a combination of aires and campsites you should have no problems finding somewhere to stay. You might be a little lonely some nights and some facilities on sites will be closed.

I'd make sure you service the van when you can as the switching off of services at aires is often an end of season thing rather than simply a frost protection function.

G


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello,

You say your wife is getting better, but that she still doesn't want to walk too far.

You might like to try the smallest chateau in the Loire - Chateau Troussay. It is tiny, and unlike it's huge neighbours it is crammed with furnishings. Our family loved it.

It is open in October at weekends only from 10.30-12.30 and 2.00-5.30

http://www.chateaudetroussay.com/HTML/en/a-bit-of-history.html

(Click "Infos Contact" option at top centre in the white band to confirm it's location and opening hours.)


----------

